# Bag advice: Lowepro ProMessenger 180 AW Vs Think Tank Retrospective 20



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I want a messenger where I can fit my 5D3+Grip, Canon 70-200/2.8 attached and hood inverted, 24-70/2.8 II hood inverted and 580 EX II in main compartment. 
I have tried other bags but putting this gear inside are pretty tight and don't allow me to carry the lens hoods. Now, I am choosing from Lowepro ProMessenger 180 AW Vs Think Tank Retrospective 20.
Have anybody of you chosen any of these bags and why? Any other to consider?

Thanks


----------



## gtvone (Apr 9, 2015)

Howdy, I work for thinkTank and just popped on to say if you need any help, get in touch. I've used the Retro 20 for..well, since it came out... Mostly music photography... 5Dmk2 then mk3 with grip, 70-200 f/2.8IS, 24-70 and a 580EXII from time to time, too.. I love it, but then, I would say that!!  

You could also look at the thinkTank CityWalker series, they're not the cotton canvas of the Retro series, and they have a removeable insert, so you can use them as a simple shoulder bag when you're not taking camera gear. Personally I prefer my Retro, but you may like the options. (The 30 is the way to go with the gripped body) 

--S


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 9, 2015)

The Lowepro ProMessenger 180 AW was discontinued so you should be able to find a very good deal on one. I have the 200 AW model and it's an excellent bag. The 180 is a little smaller and taller, but will hold the gear you mentioned perfectly with the 70-200 attached.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> The Lowepro ProMessenger 180 AW was discontinued so you should be able to find a very good deal on one. I have the 200 AW model and it's an excellent bag. The 180 is a little smaller and taller, but will hold the gear you mentioned perfectly with the 70-200 attached.


Currently, B&H is running a deal on the Lowepro ProMessenger bags 160AW and 180AW for about half of the regular retail price.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 14, 2015)

gtvone said:


> Howdy, I work for thinkTank and just popped on to say if you need any help, get in touch. I've used the Retro 20 for..well, since it came out... Mostly music photography... 5Dmk2 then mk3 with grip, 70-200 f/2.8IS, 24-70 and a 580EXII from time to time, too.. I love it, but then, I would say that!!
> 
> You could also look at the thinkTank CityWalker series, they're not the cotton canvas of the Retro series, and they have a removeable insert, so you can use them as a simple shoulder bag when you're not taking camera gear. Personally I prefer my Retro, but you may like the options. (The 30 is the way to go with the gripped body)
> 
> --S


THanks, this is actually the set up I'm planning to carry.


----------

